# A Question About Metric Tools



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe this should be a PM to Frenchelectrician. Since the insertion into our lives of the metric system starting in the 1960's, I have always wondered If metric socket sets used around the world are metric drive or the standard 1/4, 3/8/ 1/2 and so on.

I have searched the internet but I cannot narrow it down to that detail. Anyone have any input or links?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Maybe this should be a PM to Frenchelectrician. Since the insertion into our lives of the metric system starting in the 1960's, I have always wondered If metric socket sets used around the world are metric drive or the standard 1/4, 3/8/ 1/2 and so on.
> 
> I have searched the internet but I cannot narrow it down to that detail. Anyone have any input or links?



Here's a link..http://www.sherline.com/inchmetr.htm


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I use both. I always carry standard and metric sets of anything that comes in both, as 2 different parts made in 2 different countries with have either.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Here is what I mean. If I bought a socket set in Japan, of course they would be metric but what drive 3/8ths drive on a metric socket?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Here is what I mean. If I bought a socket set in Japan, of course they would be metric but what drive 3/8ths drive on a metric socket?


As far as I can tell every ratchet, breaker bar and what not out there is SAE drive.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Im up in canada so lots of metric **** floating around. ALL the metric sockets I've ever seen are standard drive 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 exct


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

randas said:


> Im up in canada so lots of metric **** floating around. ALL the metric sockets I've ever seen are standard drive 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 exct


Yup, that's all they are.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Everything we use here in Australia for electrical is metric as standard.

All metric socket sets here come in 1/4, 3/8 & 1/2 drive.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Mexico here:

You need to carry both. You will find metric and standard bolts.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I carry a set of SAE drives and wrenches. 95% of the time they do the job. 

Canada.


----------



## savagelh (Sep 30, 2010)

All metric sockets use sae drive ratchets. You have to watch out though as the metric crescent wrenches don't work for sae.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have wondered the same thing, I guess now we know. 
I know from some of the German and Italian equipment I've worked on, they have a metric pipe thread. Just a heads up if you work on something with overseas motors you will have to rethread the peckerhead.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Everything we use here in Australia for electrical is metric as standard.
> 
> All metric socket sets here come in 1/4, 3/8 & 1/2 drive.


Thanks! Now I know.



savagelh said:


> All metric sockets use sae drive ratchets. You have to watch out though as the metric crescent wrenches don't work for sae.


:laughing::laughing:



mattsilkwood said:


> I have wondered the same thing, I guess now we know.
> I know from some of the German and Italian equipment I've worked on, they have a metric pipe thread. Just a heads up if you work on something with overseas motors you will have to rethread the peckerhead.


 
Sounds painful, Is that a Jewish thing? :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

My 2003 Ford has both metric and standard size bolts that holds parts together.. :blink:

Kind of sad they can't get their act together and spec out using AMERICAN standard fasteners on AMERICAN named vehicles..


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

B4T said:


> My 2003 Ford has both metric and standard size bolts that holds parts together.. :blink:
> 
> Kind of sad they can't get their act together and spec out using AMERICAN standard fasteners on AMERICAN named vehicles..


 They've been doing that ever since they started using metric bolts. 
It makes it a pain to have to have two sets of tools to do anything.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> My 2003 Ford has both metric and standard size bolts that holds parts together.. :blink:
> 
> Kind of sad they can't get their act together and spec out using AMERICAN standard fasteners on AMERICAN named vehicles..



The name's American. The factories ain't.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The name's American. The factories ain't.


They should put a sticker on the bumper.. "Assembled in Detroit"


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

The bumper bolts on my 91 ford have standard threads and metric heads. Apparently, some of the bolts underneath the hood have standard heads and metric threads.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I would think most of youwhould be able to tell if some thing is metric or SAE 95% of the time just by looking at it.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

They are the metric equivalent so a 1/4" drive socket would be 6.3mm drive from a metric manufacturer.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I would think most of youwhould be able to tell if some thing is metric or SAE 95% of the time just by looking at it.



Yeah, just look at the bolt head. The property class stamped into the head is a good clue.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I would think most of youwhould be able to tell if some thing is metric or SAE 95% of the time just by looking at it.


 But it's always the one that's covered in goo in the very back and underneath that you have to stand on your head to feel that's different.


I just wish the rest of the world would get with the program and learn some fractions.:whistling2::jester:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I prefer metric. I don't know what's bigger, 3/8ths or 5/16ths. I can do the few second math, but metric? If it isn't the 13mm, it'll probably be the 15mm. Easy!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

kaboler said:


> I prefer metric. I don't know what's bigger, 3/8ths or 5/16ths. I can do the few second math, but metric? If it isn't the 13mm, it'll probably be the 15mm. Easy!


 Do you guys use metric tape measures in Canada?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Do you guys use metric tape measures in Canada?


I Do Not. I do have a tape measure that is both, but I'm old, and for the time I have left, I will stick to feet and inches, Thank You.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

So, if all the drives are SAE, are they called such in, say, Australia? Is it a 16 mm socket with a 3/8" drive, or a 16 mm socket with a 9.5 mm drive?


----------



## savagelh (Sep 30, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Do you guys use metric tape measures in Canada?


unfortunately, we do. a lot of our jobs spec switch and plug height in mm's I hate it but thats the way it's going. Plugs at 300mm switches at 1200. They also teach us in school the metric size of conduit. Really quick tell me how big a 53mm conduit is.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

2" conduit?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

savagelh said:


> unfortunately, we do. a lot of our jobs spec switch and plug height in mm's I hate it but thats the way it's going. Plugs at 300mm switches at 1200. They also teach us in school the metric size of conduit. Really quick tell me how big a 53mm conduit is.


Unfortunately? Metric is more accurate. When running a straight run of conduit it wouldn't really matter, but when a client specs........

Btw we have been on metric since the late 70's as the rest of the world has, the only remaining country is our neighbors to the south that remain on the S.A.E. system as a constant.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

The_Modifier said:


> Unfortunately? Metric is more accurate. When running a straight run of conduit it wouldn't really matter, but when a client specs........
> 
> Btw we have been on metric since the late 70's as the rest of the world has, the only remaining country is our neighbors to the south that remain on the S.A.E. system as a constant.


Math wise it may be easier for someone that can't do fractions, but how is the metric system more accurate?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Smaller increments on the tape measure friend. 1 millimeter = 0.0393700787 inches


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Back in the '70s and early '80s, they were pushing the metric system hard at schools because we were going to completely change over. Well, that never happened! I wish it would. Sorry to say that we Americans are very hardheaded and arrogant! It would make sense to use a more logical system the the rest of the world uses, wouldn't it?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Split Bolt said:


> Back in the '70s and early '80s, they were pushing the metric system hard at schools because we were going to completely change over. Well, that never happened! I wish it would. Sorry to say that we Americans are very hardheaded and arrogant! It would make sense to use a more logical system the the rest of the world uses, wouldn't it?


Not really. That's kind of like saying we should use the system of government the rest of the world uses. Or another language. While I agree that the metric system is much more consistent and logical, I don't believe we should just start using it because the rest of the world does.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

The_Modifier said:


> Smaller increments on the tape measure friend. 1 millimeter = 0.0393700787 inches


Which is about 1/32, IMO that's too many marks to be efficient for everyday measuring.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Which is about 1/32, IMO that's too many marks to be efficient for everyday measuring.


To each their own friend.:thumbup:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Getting back to the OP question. I guess the consensus is that ALL sockets throughout the world, metric or SAE, use 1/4", 3/8" or 1/2" drive ratchets. I find that amazing! That must mean that the socket/ratchet system comes from here!?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Split Bolt said:


> Getting back to the OP question. I guess the consensus is that ALL sockets throughout the world, metric or SAE, use 1/4", 3/8" or 1/2" drive ratchets. I find that amazing! That must mean that the socket/ratchet system comes from here!?


 That is my conclusion.


----------

